# Von Allmen, Patrick...Dead at 23



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Sadly I bring news of a young man cut down at the age of 23.
This young man apparently had been keeping snakes since childhood, and had obtained a 14 foot long Burmese Python as a new pet.
He was found dead in the shed the snake was kept in 3 hours after he did not return from "medicating" the snake.

_*BIG CONSTRICTORS* are a different ball of wax than any other snake keeping!_
These animals can kill!, They are more powerful than you can possibly imagine, and thinking you could easily have time to do something about a snake when it has decided to do something about you is foolish and will result in death.

Please heed this warning, as the herp community can ill afford such mistakes. This will be blown out of proportion, and the snake will be made the villian. It is always human error. Why on earth was this young man alone working with a new 14 foot python?

My heart goes out to this mans family and friends, and my sincerest hopes go out through the herp community that we start takingh these snakes more seriously and self regulate the distribution of these animals, so as not to lose our rights as individuals to pursue keeping these magnificent already misunderstood animals.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sad story


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sorry to hear!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Patrick.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont understand how pet stores can be able to sell species such as burms, retics, etc.....?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow. Crockeeper, did you ever read my posts about how Louisiana was trying to make ALL constrictors (yes, including corn snakes) illegal? This news could have pushed that over the edge.

I think there are about a half a dozen big constrictors that should be regulated. Burms and retics and anacondas top that list. I dont think Boa constrictors belong though. Problem is, lawmakers dont know jack about this stuff...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's a link on this tragedy .


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Ace that is a problem, I actually follow municipal, county, state, and fedral herp law changes as closely as I can. The Louisiana Bill may have more momentum, but that momentum can be halted with proper opposision.

Sadly the herp community as a whole is often not paying attention, does not offer information when an open period is available for input, and normally show up after the fact.

Fighting expulsionatory legislative regulation requires factual information, presented in appropriate places, at appropriate times, and in professional manners...
The herp community is seriously going to have to get legal and professional, or ourindustry is going to be an overregulated thing of the past.

Of course, self regulation is where the start should be...


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

That is exactly why I got rid of my Burm when it reached 10ft... I was scared this could happen,

These snakes are INCREDIBLY strong... and I was a small guy then , 5'5" 130lb. could very well have been overtaken by a 10 or 11 foot constrictor...IMO


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Help the family of this victim...

The folks over at Prima Reptilia, who knew Patrick personally, are auctioning off one of their pastel bci babies in order to help raise funds for Patrick's family. Patrick had no insurance and with his father currently battling lung cancer, the bills are mounting and they could use whatever help they can get.

Just thought I'd pass this along.

If you're interested in making a donation to the family without bidding on the snake the people who run that business can also direct you to the proper place to do so.

Cheers.

http://www.primareptilia.com/


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Why on earth was this young man alone working with a new 14 foot python?


Why was he with a 14 ft snake byhimself anyway???
Even if you have had it since it was a baby, you never ever ever
stay alone with an animal of that size.

Sad story though


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks Mettle.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

damn, such a stupid way to go out. I'd feel supid being killed by my own pet anyway. I would always carry a knife or something that I can get to easily if it turned on me.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^so your going to pull a knife on a 14 foot retic while he is wrapped around you squeezing the sh*t out of you? i dont think so dude... all it would have took is to have someone else with him to help


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^so your going to pull a knife on a 14 foot retic while he is wrapped around you squeezing the sh*t out of you? i dont think so dude... all it would have took is to have someone else with him to help


Agreed. Less bloody and more likely a successful solution.

Side note.... Am I lost on what 'pastel' is. No disrespect of course, but those look like normal boa constrictors to me


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

at the end of the day all snakes are wild animals and now as tame as people think....
i have a 9ft boa a 6ft boa 2 8ft pythons and many other under 5ft and all of them are handfuls you cannot control something over 6ft on your own a 14fter is minium a 2 man handle..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

sh*t my 3 foot hog island boa was starting to become a pain... at his size he was so strong when he wrapped me, i was always afraid when unwrapping him id tear one of his muscles or something- then i had a small woma that would wrap around my arm so tightly that i could actually hear his muscle stretch... sounded like someone cracking knuckles---- pretty freaky


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've heard that sound too!


----------

